# Fresh FreeBSD 10 installation, no network



## choosy (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have just installed FreeBSD 10 on a thinkpad T430.
During the installation, there is a "Network configure" screen that sees both my wired and wireless interfaces, however, for both of them DHCP fails. However, I'm pretty sure it is not DHCP's or network fault, as you'll see below.
I skip the step, finish the installation, then, after running `ifconfig`, I get:

```
em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
	ether 00:21:cc:c3:a7:15
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
iwn0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 8c:70:5a:92:04:44
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ue0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 02:15:e0:ec:01:00
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

The `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network` gives me:


```
em0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x15028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
--
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x13118086 chip=0x00858086 rev=0x34 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]'
    class      = network
```

So neither cabled or wireless NICs seem to work. I have another laptop in the network (on which I tested the same cable, and I use the same wireless network), on which both cabled and wireless network are fine, and DHCP gives ip, so I'm pretty sure that the network or cable are not the problem.

Also `cat dmesg | grep em0`:

```
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x6040-0x605f mem 0xf5200000-0xf521ffff,0xf523b000-0xf523bfff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:21:cc:c3:a7:15
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
umodem0: <H5321 gw Mobile Broadband Modem> on usbus0
umodem0: data interface 2, has CM over data, has break
```

Is it possible that the drivers for the NICs are not supported ? Looking for the numbers "82579" and 6205", from the device names, here: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html
I don't seem to find them.

Although, the FreeBSD Intel drivers found here, for the cabled NIC: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...g=eng&OSVersion=FreeBSD*&DownloadType=Drivers seem to cover my 82579LM model.

However, running `make` inside the downloaded driver, does not seem to work.

Or you think it is not a driver issue ?

Any help would be really appreciated!

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

choosy said:
			
		

> After running `ifconfig`, I get:
> 
> ```
> em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
> ...


Of course they don't. Did you take a close look at your ifconfig(8) output? You have "no carrier" on your Ethernet/wireless NICs. This generally means an interface is dead, not plugged in, plugged in to a dead switch/router, plugged into a dead port, or you've got a bad cable.

I've also seen a few situations where a speed mismatch can cause this issue. Have you tried to set the media speed on the Intel NIC instead of auto-negotiating? Are you plugging into a switch or router?


----------



## choosy (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi trh411,

Of course I have seen the "no carrier" message next to the NICs. As I said, I have plugged out a working cable from another laptop, and plugged the cable into this laptop with FreeBSD 10. I know that the cable/switch is working, since the previous laptop had wireless disabled but network working from the wire. 
Also, the Wireless NIC also has the "no carrier" message, and I know wireless works. I have my phone and other device connected to the Wireless Access Point. 
Plus, on this laptop that has the fresh FreeBSD 10 and network problems, I had previously installed PC-BSD 10, and the wireless driver was installed, the network manager showed me the Access Points, I could connect to the access point, had the right /etc/wpa_supplicant.confconfiguration, but still "no carrier" message. I added this just to show that wireless NIC has been configured, have seen the Access Points, but still the no carrier message.
The cable it is plugged in in a switch, but as I said, two other computers are plugged in to that switch, it's working, this is not an issue.
I'm not sure, what media speed should I use for auto-negotiating ?


----------



## Hewitson (Mar 26, 2014)

Neither of the devices are up. Can you post the relevant section of /etc/rc.conf? Can you get the network up and running manually?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 26, 2014)

The driver is supported.  The em(4) driver version 7.3.8 is what your `dmesg` output lists and that is what is on Intel's website.


----------



## choosy (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. It was an unfortunate coincidence...that is, the Ethernet network was down because the Ethernet port was broken, so it was in fact a hardware problem.
I replaced the Ethernet port, and now the Ethernet network is UP and running.
But still, the Wireless card still shows "no carrier", and I have checked with a different OS and Wireless network works. I suppose in this case it is a software (driver, configuration...) problem.

Fragment from my `ifconfig`


```
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 8c:70:5a:92:04:44
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11a
        status: associated
..........
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 8c:70:5a:92:04:44
        inet6 fe80::8e70:5aff:fe92:444%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "White Fang" channel 40 (5200 MHz 11a)
        country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
        txpower 14 bmiss 10 mcastrate 6 mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 bgscan
        bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 12 wme
        roaming MANUAL
```


Also, in my `dmesg` I see these messages:


```
wlan0: Ethernet address: 8c:70:5a:92:04:44
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
```

I can see the wireless networks, choose mine, and generated /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf looks good. But still, as you see, wlan0 shows "no carrier".
I would appreciate any help to get this last piece solved 

Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 14, 2014)

The iwn() man page says that your card is supported.  Are there any clues in /var/log/messages for why it is going up and down?  Additionally, any clues in the logs on your wireless access point could prove useful.


----------



## choosy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

An extract from my /var/log/messages looks like this:


```
Apr 16 18:00:27 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 16 18:00:27 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: No buffer space available
Apr 16 18:00:27 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 16 18:00:30 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 16 18:00:30 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 16 18:00:30 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 16 18:00:30 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=1 ssid="rds" auth_failures=11 duration=60
Apr 16 18:00:31 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Invalid argument
Apr 16 18:00:42 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Network is down
Apr 16 18:01:13 pinky last message repeated 2 times
Apr 16 18:01:22 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Network is down
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=1 ssid="rds"
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2427 MHz)
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: No buffer space available
Apr 16 18:01:32 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 16 18:01:35 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 16 18:01:35 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 16 18:01:35 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 16 18:01:35 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=1 ssid="rds" auth_failures=12 duration=60
Apr 16 18:01:36 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Invalid argument
Apr 16 18:01:47 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Network is down
Apr 16 18:02:19 pinky last message repeated 2 times
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=1 ssid="rds"
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2427 MHz)
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 16 18:02:37 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: No buffer space available
Apr 16 18:02:40 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 16 18:02:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 16 18:02:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 16 18:02:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[3799]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=1 ssid="rds" auth_failures=13 duration=60
Apr 16 18:02:43 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Invalid argument
Apr 16 18:02:50 pinky dhclient[4258]: send_packet: Network is down
```

I double checked the wireless password, seems good. I actually had this problem trying to connect to three different wireless networks, which I know they were working.
I don't know why the "no carrier" message, or why the wireless interface does not get an ip from dhcp.

Thank you!


----------



## Symbiosis (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have Centrino Wireless N2230 card. This card is not supported yet but there is a driver to manage it (https://github.com/KreizIT/FreeBSD-IWN).

I know that the card is different and I'm not using the same driver as you but maybe my experience could help you.

In my case, I couldn't associate  to my AP because my AP was configured to support up to 300 Mbps. When I reduce this configuration to 150 or 54 Mbps it works fine so maybe you have the same problem.

I hope this can help you.

Best regards


----------



## choosy (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,

My card is `iwn0: <Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205>` which seems to be supported by the `iwn` driver.
I experimented a bit with configurations of wlan0, tried the following in /etc/rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA mode 11g inet 192.168.2.103 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

Having this, the card is associated for less than a minute, and then it shows "no carrier" again.
During that time, the `ifconfig` shows the following:


```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 8c:70:5a:92:04:44
        inet6 fe80::8e70:5aff:fe92:444%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
        status: associated
        ssid rds channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/40+) bssid 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
        country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF txpower 14
        bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
        roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 64 protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8
        -amsdutx amsdurx shortgi wme roaming MANUAL
```

And the /var/log/messages looks like this:


```
Apr 18 19:19:17 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="rds" auth_failures=3 duration=20
Apr 18 19:19:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="rds"
Apr 18 19:19:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2412 MHz)
Apr 18 19:19:37 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 18 19:19:37 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 18 19:19:37 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 18 19:19:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 18 19:19:40 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 18 19:19:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 18 19:19:40 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="rds" auth_failures=4 duration=20
Apr 18 19:20:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="rds"
Apr 18 19:20:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2412 MHz)
Apr 18 19:20:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 18 19:20:03 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 18 19:20:03 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 18 19:20:06 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 18 19:20:06 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 18 19:20:06 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 18 19:20:06 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="rds" auth_failures=5 duration=20
Apr 18 19:20:26 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="rds"
Apr 18 19:20:26 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2412 MHz)
Apr 18 19:20:26 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 18 19:20:26 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 18 19:20:26 pinky devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 18 19:20:29 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:c8:23:2c reason=0
Apr 18 19:20:29 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 18 19:20:29 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
Apr 18 19:20:29 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="rds" auth_failures=6 duration=30
Apr 18 19:20:45 pinky kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 18 19:21:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="rds"
Apr 18 19:21:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c (SSID='rds' freq=2412 MHz)
Apr 18 19:21:03 pinky wpa_supplicant[68179]: wlan0: Associated with 90:f6:52:c8:23:2c
Apr 18 19:21:03 pinky kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

Not even in the short time when it becomes `associated` the network does not work. Than goes back to `no carrier`

Thanks!


----------



## choosy (Apr 19, 2014)

Problem with the wireless card solved...at least it works with my current wireless network. Unfortunately, I don't know exactly what made it work.
I messed with the settings of the wireless router, and with /etc/rc.conf configuration of wlan0 until at some point it worked, and then I tried to revert settings, one by one, to make it as before, but the wireless card kept working although my impression is that I reverted to original settings.

As far as I remember, the wireless network started working when I had router settings to use WPA-PSK  (other roptions WPA2-PSK, Automatic) with TKIP (other options AES, Automatic), and /etc/rc.conf was looking like this:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 192.168.2.133 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

But then I reverted router settings to WPA Version (Automatic) and Encryption (Automatic), as before, and having /etc/rc.conf like:

```
WPA DHCP
```
And it's still working. I'm wondering what will happen when I try another wireless network, specially one for which I don't have access to the router.

Anyway, this is a progress


----------

